# Sleep outs



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I am on medication for depression but for as long as I remember I suffer from a condition that I don't know how to name. Basically it can occur sitting or standing and it involves me staring straight ahead into space and having a 'sleep out'. This is akin to a black out in that I lose a certain amount of time but I am fully aware of my surroundings, my eyes are open but I am unable to move. I will then jerk out of the inertia and find a significant amount of time has passed. I can or cannot have deep thoughts during this time but it is not exactly daydreaming as far as I understand the term daydreaming. Does anyone know is this a variation on sleepwalking?


----------

